# White Ordu or maybe Black ?



## rocket dog (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi

Having been convinced by the images from you other guys, I have decided that the 08 Ordu is the way to go

Just one question though!

Has anybody seen one in the white?

I have been unable to actually see one in the flesh so to speak, my LBS is telling me they can source one no problem though, but I will be kind of committed to buy once ordered.
(I have been sized on a 08 Ora)

All of the images that I have seen seem to be the black version. Originally I thought this was the way to go, as it kind of suits the stealth like appearance.

I normally prefer a white based paint scheme though, and generally prefer a gloss coat finish.

I cant seem to find any close up images of the white model though?. Is the carbon weave visible like on the black one. Anybody seen or got one? 

Can anybody advise or offer advice so I can finally get this thing ordered and on the road

Thanks

Confused!


----------

